# Welche Gewindegröße für E-Bißanzeiger?



## AndreL (20. April 2003)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich will mir für meine Elektronischen Bißanzeiger (Ultimate) selber Ständer bauen.
Das Problem daran ist, das ich nirgends eine Angabe finde welche Gewindegröße die Bißanzeiger haben.
Meiner vermutung und den Meßergebnissen nach müßte es ein 3/8" Withwoth Gewinde sein, da ich aber wie gesagt nicht sicher bin,
weiß es Jemand genau????
Ich möchte nämlich nur sehr ungerne den falschen (da doch recht teuer) Schneidsatz kaufen!

Vielen Dank im vorraus,
Andre


----------



## Franky (20. April 2003)

Zu 100% bin ich mir inzwischen nicht mehr sicher, ob MEINE Angaben stimmen... Aber ich denke mal, dass es hier den einen oder anderen gibt, der es GANZ genau weiss.....

Das hier hat man mir mal "übermittelt" gehabt:



> In Bezug auf Whitworth-Gewinde (DIN 11):
> 
> Nenndurchmesser in Zoll: 3/8
> Nenndurchmesser in mm : 9,53
> ...


----------



## thymallus (20. April 2003)

hallo,

meiner Erinnerung nach handelt es sich bei dem Gewinde um 3/8 Zoll B.S.W.(Könnte aber auch B.S.C. sein)
Habe mal einen Satz für einen Freund in London besorgt, hatte selbst dort erst im 4. gutsortierten Fachgeschäft Erfolg.
Habe vor ca.6/7 Jahren zwischen 25 und 30 Pfund für den kompletten Schneidsatz bezahlt-in Deutschland hatten wir es damals an den verschiedensten Stellen vergeblich versucht.

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## silentwatcher (20. April 2003)

3/8 BSF(British Standard Fine), es dürfte sich schwierig gestalten diesen in D zu bekommen! 
Ob sich dieser Aufwand für ein Gewinde lohnt?

SW


----------



## Lynx (20. April 2003)

Geht mal in eine Gas-.Wasser-Sch.. Werkstatt, die haben normal Gewindelehren und kennen sich mit den ausgefallenen Gewinden aus.
Wenn nicht, ist auch eine Berufsschule ein Tipp.


----------



## MichaelB (21. April 2003)

Moin,

@Io5213: ich komme auch aus HH. Finde heraus welches Gewinde das nun genau ist und dann lässt es sich bestimmt arrangieren, daß ich Dir das kurz schneiden kann. In meiner Firma haben wir Schneideisen und Gewindebohrer für nahezu alle Gewinde dieser Welt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (21. April 2003)

Netter "Service", Herr B. 
Dann kannst Du Dir ja eigentlich auch eigene Heringsbleie zuschneiden?
ICh hörte, sie fangen besser, wenn man sie auf der "falschen" Seite anbohrt... #h


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2003)

Moin,

alles Lüge :q :q :q  falsch angebohrte Bleie, wer glaubt denn sooowass #d

Gruß
Michael #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. April 2003)

Nein, ein Whitworth ist es nicht, sondern ein 3/8" BSF (British Standart Fine) Das hat eine andere Gewindesteigung. Ein Schneidesatz sollte sich aber im Gutsortierten Werkzeugfachhandel organisieren lassen. Ansonsten mal in der Nächsten Autowerkstatt für Britische Autos fragen (Oder nem Entsprechenden Oldtimerclub), da ist so ein Gewinde nämlich recht gebräuchlich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hsobolewski (22. April 2003)

ÄÄÄÄ ist ein 3/8" mit 18 gang kein Witchwort mehr? Leider hat gerade dies meine Gewindelehre ausgesagt. Nur bekommen kann man bei uns diesen Schneidesatz nur als Set und dan auch nur auf Sonderwunsch. Darum habe ich selber es damals sein lassen. Nagelts mich aber nicht umbeding áuf die 18 Gang an. Es koennen auch 20 Gang gewehsen sein. Auf jeden Fall ein WW. Es gab aber mal eine Angelbedarf-Firma die einen Schneidesatz in ihrem Angebot hatte. Aber sau Teuer und ich weis auch nicht mehr welche es war;+


----------



## AndreL (22. April 2003)

*Danke!!!!*

Hi Leute,
und erstmal vielen dank für eure vielen Antworten.
Vorallem möchte ich Michaelb für sein nettes Angebot danken!
Also, es ist ein 3/8" British Standard Fine Gewinde, wie das Ergebnis mit dem Gewindeschneider zeigte!
Übrigens, diese Gewindeschneider sind über JEDEN Fachhandel zu bestellen, vorausgesetzt der Händler ist in der Lage mit seinem Großhändler zu telefonieren! Mich hat das Telefonieren ca 5 min gekostet! Der Schneider, den ich einzeln als Fertigschneider (Stufe 3) beziehen konnte, was für Aluminium oder Messing durchaus ausreichend ist, liegt im Einkauf bei 15 Euro!

Gruss Andre


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2003)

Moin,

na dann hat es ja geklappt, prima!
Das mit den zölligen Gewinden ist schon so eine Sache, es gibt so viele Gewinde mit gleich anmutenden Größenbezeichnungen, das kann ganz schön verwirren.
Ein Beispiel: es gibt das 3/8" Gewinde als Whitworth, als BSF, als BSP, als UNC, als UNF, als UNEF, als NPT... es lebe das metrische System #h 
Schneideisen und Gewindebohrer gibt es dafür aber eben nur im Fachhandel und nicht bei OBI, und die sind in der Regel auch keine Sondies sondern eher teuer.
Zudem muß man schon ganz genau aufpassen wieviel Gang pro Zoll das Gewinde denn nun wirklich hat denn sonst klemmt es oder ist bei "Instandsetzungsversuchen" gleich Schrott.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MaBe (22. April 2003)

@all
bei meinen letzten Bastelstunden hatte ich auch das Problem mit dem Gewinde, es ist 3/8" 20 Gang. Leider waren entsprechende Werkzeuge nicht zu bekommen. Nachdem ich mal in meinem Tabellenbüchern und Erinnnerungen gekrammt habe, hab ich es mal mit M10 x 1,25 probiert und siehe da, es geht! Das Gewinde des Bissanzeigers hat zwar etwas mehr Spiel wie das "richtige" Gewinde, aber der feste Sitz ist durch das Kontern mittels der Rändelmutter kein Problem. Und vor allem sind metrische Werkzeuge erheblich einfacher zu bekommen. Wir hatten die sogar bei uns in der Werkstatt. Allerdings werden dort viele Instrumente aus aller Herren Länder instand gesetzt, darum sind wir da schon relativ gut sortiert.


----------



## canis777 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Gewindegröße für E-Bißanzeiger?*

3/8 Zoll 20 Gang Steigung 1


----------

